

Sick of swiping your face? Google Glass gets a remote control. - swamp40
http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/6/4700594/sick-of-swiping-your-face-google-glass-gets-a-remote-control?utm_source=buffer&utm_campaign=Buffer&utm_content=buffer1a8c7&utm_medium=twitter

======
swamp40
I was hoping to see a real remote control here, but they just use a phone as
the remote, which makes no sense to me at all.

If I made a sleek wristband with a couple of touch buttons and an up/down
swipe interface, does that sound useful to anyone developing apps for Google
Glass?

It would communicate via _Bluetooth Smart_ , since the Glass is _Bluetooth
Smart Ready_.

(That would also make it compatible with all the latest smartphones.)

